# grip strength



## jacked391 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just curious on what u guys do for grip strength. I like to do farmers walk, db crawls, static barbell holds, and partial deads from below knee with a hold at top. Kida got away from this but latley brought it back to help with gains.


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just never use lifting straps and my forearms6have developed nicely.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 15, 2013)

Some people have naturally big calves, I have big forearms and grip strength at least when it comes to static hold. It does hurt to squeeze these days (maybe mild carpal tunnel) but hold no.

I always suggest thick bar training for grip.

Hawk


----------



## jacked391 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lmao chicken bone yeah u know calves ain't my prob. Forearm is.an issue (maybe carpal)  really starting to do good things in deadlift back an.legs no issue grip a diff story. Weaker than i want it to be so making it a point to work grip strength bro u know deal.


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 15, 2013)

I think you have it covered now.  Biggest thing for me was losing straps.


----------



## dorian777 (Nov 15, 2013)

Grab a pull-up bar and hang from it as long as you can. This works the kinks out of your back as well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 15, 2013)

Choke the chicken longer ..:action-smiley-043:


----------



## jacked391 (Nov 15, 2013)

Das why i gots da carpal. Lmao yetti


----------



## psych (Nov 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Choke the chicken longer ..:action-smiley-043:



Who's quoting Eddie now.....


----------



## sh00t (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone use fatgripz? I just started and they seem to be hitting the hell out of my forearms...
And is see now they have the "elite" size, which look insanely huge, which I have not used


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Choke the chicken longer ..:action-smiley-043:


That may explain a few things LOL

Hawk


----------



## psych (Nov 15, 2013)

sh00t said:


> Anyone use fatgripz? I just started and they seem to be hitting the hell out of my forearms...
> And is see now they have the "elite" size, which look insanely huge, which I have not used



I have a pair I keep in my gym bag. I put them on the Hammer Strength machines.  Its sounds weird but if you do that it takes pressure of your shoulder when it gets beaten up from benching.


----------



## xmen1234 (Nov 15, 2013)

NEVER use straps.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 16, 2013)

How the hell can fatgripz go over the foam handle on a hammer s machine psych?  Big gap in grip right?    I got small hand so i choke a pigeon for strength..


----------



## psych (Nov 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> How the hell can fatgripz go over the foam handle on a hammer s machine psych?  Big gap in grip right?    I got small hand so i choke a pigeon for strength..



Foam? Ours ain't got foam....   But then again Quads is ghetto as fuck.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 16, 2013)

Ohh so quads foams been worn off to the 7/8 steel tube..wish mine were ..good idea also..


----------

